# The right puppy



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Aww.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh my goodness. What a gorgeous boy. I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye. 

Because there can never be a guarantee that your spoo won’t keep growing (and growing!) I might lean towards a mini, making it clear to the breeder that you’re open to a puppy who’s likely to go oversized.

Here’s a link to your other thread for easy reference, so you don’t get duplicate recommendations: finding a reputable breeder of Moyen poodles


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Louie, he was clearly well loved.

Do you have a geographical preference?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m sorry for the loss of your beautiful Louie. The show breeders around me are around that 50 lb mark.


----------



## louielove (Jun 15, 2021)

Liz said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Louie, he was clearly well loved.
> 
> Do you have a geographical preference?


East coast would be easier but midwest isn't too far to go for a poodle!


----------

